# Medicare CPT Code 90736



## Rperry

Good Morning Fellow Medicare Subject matter Experts.

In reference to CPT code 90736 Zoster Vaccine from all of the information that I have reviewed Medicare does not reimburse for this specific CPT code. Is there an Alternative code under the G series of codes that Medicare wants to see on claims to make payment?

Any information that you can provide to me would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you and have a pleasant day.


----------



## ajs

This is an allowable code for Medicare.  Where are you seeing that it is not covered?


----------



## tjanz1418

The Zoster vaccine isn't covered by Medicare Part B but it is covered by Medicare Part D.  In our clinic, the patient orders it from our pharmacy and then the nurse does the injection.


----------



## acatlett

*zostavax*

What waiver is used for the Zostavax if given in the office?  We know that Part B Medicare does not cover this.


----------



## RonMcK3

Is administration of the injection incidental to whatever E/M is performed for the pt. ?


----------

